# My daughter



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Well, I'm really not a very religious type of person...My daughter however is Christian. She goes to church every Sunday and Midweek for Core, Mission trips etc...
Here is the situation....It was discovered last night (through an ultrasound) that she has a large mass in her lower left abdomen. (5 inches diameter) The radiologist who read the results has ordered further testing. So now I am on my way back to Hillcrest Hospital for another ultrasound and a Cat Scan. 
I know we, especially Hanna (who is 14 years old) would be very comforted knowing that people were praying for her. 
I'm packing for an extended hospital stay, so Rob will most likely be the one keeping you updated on her situation. 
Meanwhile... keep putting in those good words to the big guy above....
Thanks sooooo much...
Marcia


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

We will all be praying for you Hanna. Take heart in knowing you have
a wonderful family to love and care for you and friends that think well
of you all. God be with you all.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

In my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Will do, and keep your head up. God Bless,

Kevin


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Will do Marcia...............Hopefully it will be something simple

T


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I will keep her in my prayers!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I (we) will all remember her, sounds like mom needs some support too. So we'll wish for the best.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Will do Marcia, everything will be fine


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hanna, along with the rest or your family, will be in my prayers little lady.


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

Prayers are on the way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hang tough Marcia!
She will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BIGG MAN (Apr 11, 2004)

my family an i will keep the reel family in our prayer


----------



## Deltafisher (Mar 1, 2005)

NO words just hugs and prayers


Dave


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Just a quick update for everyone. They still have not done the CAT scan yet. They wanted to put dye in Hanna's system via an IV but she is phobic of them. They were going to give her something to calm her. After it takes effect they will use the I V to insert the dye.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Prayer said.

bill


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

prayers going out. I wish her the best


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hang in there Hanna. We're all saying a prayer for you.

You guys too, Marcia.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My prayers are with your family. Going through something like that is tough enough but to have it happening to your precious children is gut-wrenching. I have been through a couple of ordeals with my kids to get that feel. Fortunately for us, both things turned out very well and the boys are as healthy as ever. I have faith that you will be saying the same soon.

God bless!


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Guys!!!!!
Hanna will be in my thoughts and prayers. 
Hang in there Rob, Marcia, and Zach!!!!

Stan!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thoughts are with you girl........


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Marcia, Our thoughts and prayers are headed her way.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Our family will be praying for Hanna and your family,good luck!!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm on my way to the hospital now. Hanna will be having surgery at 6:30 pm and will be there till at least Saturday. At this point they are still not sure if it is a cyst or a tumor. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers.

Rob


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I never like to here when things happen medicaly to anyone , especialy children . Just puts a big lump in my throat .  I hope everything turns out fine and it is not to serious . My family will keep Hanna in our thoughts and prayers . Hang in there big girl .


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish you and your family all of the best. Our prayers are with you all.

Kim


----------



## lureboy98'sDad (Apr 11, 2004)

but your have been watching pretty much daily. There are alot of good folks here pulling for you, sort of like a large extended family. All those prayers just can't go unanswered.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

i am not a religious person either Marcia, but you and your family will be in my thoughts, take care.
bttmline


----------



## SetTheHook (Apr 20, 2005)

Dear Reel Lady,
I am a very religious person and I can assure you that all the prayers you and your family recieve are heard by " The Big Guy Above ". God is very gracious and good. I can't promise that things will always work out for the best but I can promise that you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I put a prayer in for her tonight, I'm sure everything is going to be okay


----------



## Old Graybeard (Apr 1, 2005)

Good luck with surgery. Hopefully it's just a cyst. We'll be thinking of you and praying for you as well. "May the peace of the Lord be with you always"


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Thoughts are with you all! Take care.
Bob


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

you guys are in my thoughs and prayers. I am hopeing and wishing for the best.


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Reelfamily,
There's alot of people focusing their compassion towards your daughter and you. I'm not very religious either, but, for what its worth, my thoughts go out to you and your family. Hang in there.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

here's to a speedy recovery... get well soon hanna..


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Marcia and Rob, know that Hanna and the rest of you are in Lynda and I's prayers also. 
Keep us informed as you can. 

- Jim & Lynda


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

My thoughts out to your daughter and family. It's torture to not know exactly what's going on until a biopsy/surgery is performed. I wish the best for the "Reel" Family....


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

and asking for Hanna's full and speedy recovery. I have been convinced time and time again that there is awesome power in prayer. Our best to your family, and thank you, Rob, for the updates!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Thoughts And Prayers For Her And Your Family...miracles Do Happen..im An Example Of One........


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers here. God bless.


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Here's to a speedy recovery for Hanna. We've been going through sort of the same thing. My 8 year old has been sick with what we thought was sinuses or an ear infection. She came home Monday crying that her jaws were hurting. We took her to the doctor he couldn't find anything. Today her jaws were all swollen and she was running a temp. There was also a lump in her jaw.  We took her to children's and they looked at her and did some tests and decided she had parotitis, which means she has a stone in her salivary gland blocking it. It is treatable with medicine but if it doesn't go away they may have to laser her jaw. At least it wasn't something worse and with God's help Hanna will turn out the same. Our prayers are with your family....

God Bless you all.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

to you and your family our thoughts are with you and wish the best for you.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Prayers on the way.
God bless.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

My family will pray for you and yours and may God bless...


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope everything turns out ok. 

We all hope that this is just something less serious.

Prayers to your family.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I hope everything is ok. Hang in there young lady!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll say a prayer for Hanna and you guys hang in there. Things will work out in due time.


----------



## BigJohn (Apr 14, 2004)

My daughter and I included you in our prayers last night and we will continue to do so.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Reel Lady, I'll say a prayer for Hanna. And for you and Reel Guy to. Hope everything goes OK.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I only have limited time here on OGF, as I am using Robs cell phone as my modem to connect to the internet from the hospital room, and unfortunately have little battery left. 
First of all...wow.... it is almost overwhelming to think about all of the amazing support that all of you in my OGF family has offered me and my family. I cannot even begin to tell you how much all of your kind and encouraging words and prayers have meant to us. I just cannot thank each and every one of you enough. I know that I began my initial post saying that i was not a "religious type" of person, but while my beliefs may not fit neatly into one relgion or the other, I am and have always been a very strong believer in God.
Here is the update on Hanna. I'm not really sure what Rob has shared with you, and knowing that I have little battery left, I'll just get right to the point.
Hanna ended up having emergency surgery last night to remove this "Mass" that was in here lower left abdomen. Prior to surgery, they were unable to locate her left ovary even after 3 ultrasounds. The only thing that they saw was this large mass on her left side, but unsure if the ovary was even involved, or what this mass was actually made of. 
Fearing that they were dealing with a twisted ovary, or twisted cyst, they wisked her off into surgery. 
Well, what they found took them by suprise, as what appeared to be mass of unknown substance with unknown origin actually turned out to be Hanna's ovary. It was about the size of a grapfruit, and had the appearance of a "sea sponge". The doctor admitted that they were baffled by the appearance of her ovary, and what could be the cause. 
Unfortunately, Hanna's other ovary basically was just a littler version of the one that had to be removed. 
So now we are dealing with the threat of cancer. Hopefully we will get pathology report tomorrow, as I think that this waiting is slowly killing me. Once she is cleared of the whole cancer thing (please pray for her...), we have to move on to plan B which is how to deal with her other ovary. My gosh, she is only 14 years old... much too young to have to be dealing with such a "Big Girl" problem...
I know, I know, one step, one day, one issue at a time, but let me tell you, when it comes to seeing your children in pain, questioning whether they are going to live or die, and questioning their ability to ever have children...this is probably the hardest thing that I have ever had to go through. If only I could take her place to make her pain and worries go away....
Well, not knowing how much more battery i have, I suppose I should end this. 
I just want to tell each and every one of you how much everyword that you have shared with us means. 
Meanwhile, please keep up the prayers, as knowing this is so incredibly comforting....You truly are my OGF family...and I love all of you :C 
Marcia


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

THANKS for the update Marcia... I pray everything works out for the best of all concerned... GOD Bless and chin up... My family will have you and yours in our thoughts and prayers this coming weekend...


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

my prayers are with all of you.


----------



## Old Graybeard (Apr 1, 2005)

You guys "hang in there"! We'll keep prayin for ya!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

We are continuing to keep your family in our prayers as well. I can only somewhat imagine what you are going through. We had a couple of ordeals iwth our kids and theirs did not appear as serious as Hanna's even from the start but nevertheless as you say having your own kid in that situation is about the worst kind of pain a parent can have inflicted on themselves. And I can attest to the waiting game being brutal as I have been through it with family members. But just hang in there and stay positive.

Make sure that you tell Hanna as well about the huge support group she has out here. It is undoubtedly a scary time for a kid. She is very fortunate to have you guys as her primary support group.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

God bless Hanna and you whole family....God grant you all the power to perservere.

Mitch


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

rob/marcia,
i hope everything turns out for the best.... hang tough.
she's 14, she's young and strong.... she'll be fine....
thoughts are with you all.... i dont have kids myself, but i hate hearing
this kinda thing. she'll pull thru.... she's got a strong family


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Here is Hanna, Reelson (Zach) and Slider the day after her surgery. 
Well, Doc gave us a choice this morning of coming home this evening or tomorrow...Well, that was a no brainer so here I (we) are... back home...I cant wait to visit my own bed.......

I cannot even begin to tell you how incredibly proud I am of that little girl...In only 3 days, she was forced to confront her biggest fears/phobias in life. The biggest fear was getting an IV. She has had this phobia regarding veins and IV's ever since I managed to put a drill bit through my wrist about 4 years ago. (yes... by accident  ) The site was definitely not pretty, and actually kinda scared me seeing so much blood. Unfortunately, Hanna was there to witness it all. 
Her second one was the whole idea of anyone seeing her in her birthday suit. I know..., what modest, self concious teenager would be excited about this idea? Definitely not her. 
She's never had any blood work done before, so she was petrified about that too. You know, because of the whole vein thing... Seriously....even say the word "Vein" around her... she cringes...It's actually kinda funny, but I know to her that these phobias are very real and am sensitive to that. 
I think that these last 3 days have seriously changed her, and her perception of so many things. 
Her perception of pain...What she used to consider painful (presurgery) seems more like somthing that was just an annoyance. Pre surgery pain examples....hangnail, stubbed toe, pulled muscle....lol... not any more...
The big one here is about LIFE and LIVING. And how when faced with the actual threat of dying, (not waking up from anesthesia or dying from cancer) your perspective on so many things just changes. Things that seemed so incredibly important just a few days ago, are now just truly insignificant. 
She sits in awe as she is reading the cards that everyone at school has made for her. She smiles everytime the phone rings. These cards, these phone calls, these flowers, these hugs, her friends, her church, her family...it's her safety net. 
Her church family is absolutely amazing. Her youth leader came this morning to visit us at the hospital. All I can say about her is that she is amazing. She loves Hanna so much and has been a key person in her life ever since her dad died in 2001...( thats another long chapter of Hanna's short little life....)
I will be forever greatful to Hanna's friend Sara Brawley for bringing Hanna to church at a time in her life where she would choose to either sink or swim....Church taught her to swim thats for sure. It's kinda funny though because believe it or not, I was raised in a Jewish home and had 12 years of Hebrew School. I can read Hebrew very well (although I dont know what the heck I am reading). But I can tell you that I've never had that "Glow" that some church going people tend to have. If you've seen that glow, then you know exactly what I'm talking about. After Hanna's Dad died, her eyes were sad and dull. I swear, this church, and the whole church family brought her back to life.... well, not only back to life.. but life with that amazing "Glow"... Seriously, look at the picture at the top of this post... you can see it. She is amazing....She is my best friend...
Monday we have a Doctors appointment to get stitches out and hopefully will be getting some answers.
Thank you all again for your thoughts and prayers... It means so much....
Marcia


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

*OH YEA!!*
Back home with family and friends is the very best medicine!!
I am sure God heard the prayers and answered as only he can...
Now don't be a stranger and only talk to him when he is needed Marcia (and Rob) he likes to hear from us just BECAUSE also


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Clyde,
Lets just say that my belief and faith in God....(not religion)... is probably the only reason that I am here today. 
When I tell you that I have had _more_ than my fair share of trauma, and losing _all _ of those who I was closest to in my life...I'm not exaggerating. I survived because I had faith. Faith that somehow God had a plan for me. Not sure what it was... or is actually... but I know, and trust me... this belief is what pushed me through my pain. 
I'm kinda thinkin' enough is enough already... ya know...? I'm kinda tired of beating all the statistics in the "Have lost loved ones" department....
Sorry to ramble on and on... I'm sleep deprived, sad and anxious right now...
I'm sure tomorrow will be so much better as I will have gotten a full nights sleep, and better yet... in my own bed with my doggies curled up to me.....


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

God bless you and your daughter! Ill pray for ya! She must be one tough cookie to smile for a pick! She is a blessing or angel alone! The older I get the harder it gets....  With 4 its hard to keep them from harm. Now I know what my mother went through!!!


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Great to hear that Hanna is home and getting better. I think I'm with her on the whole IV thing. I don't care too much for them (not that anyone does). I'll keep her and the rest of your family in my prayers. Here's praying that everything gets better.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Reel lady we'll send a message up to the big guy as well. It sounds like both of you are super gals & deserving of some better graces. I'm sure a little time will heal & provide! We wish the best for both of you!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i am glad the prayers are seeming to help, you have my prayer untill you and we know everything is ok. although you may not know all of us personally, I know everyone has skeletons, so to speak and only wish the best for hanna and her/your family.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i dunno.. that purple thing would freak me out..  
i'm also glad to hear she's back home and doing better..


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

You and your family will be in my prayers... God Bless!!!


----------



## Bassmania (Feb 12, 2005)

You are all in my prayers and may everything turn out just fine. Isn't it amazing how everything else in your life slows down and doesn't matter anymore? I wish everyone was able to receive a new perspective on life without having to go through something so rough first.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Your family is in our thoughts and prayers! ! ! ! - Gods Blessings on All ! ! !


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> Clyde,
> Lets just say that my belief and faith in God....(not religion)... is probably the only reason that I am here today.
> When I tell you that I have had more than my fair share of trauma, and losing all of those who I was closest to in my life...I'm not exaggerating. I survived because I had faith. Faith that somehow God had a plan for me. Not sure what it was... or is actually... but I know, and trust me... this belief is what pushed me through my pain.
> I'm kinda thinkin' enough is enough already... ya know...? I'm kinda tired of beating all the statistics in the "Have lost loved ones" department....
> ...


Well said Marcia 
*"my belief and faith in God....(not religion)..."*
I am pretty much in the same boat you've described and believe, like you, there must be a master plan for me somewhere in all this mess... Its all the keeps any of us going at times and THANK GOD for that much...
I hope this week you and your family went through makes you stronger and closer and I am hopeful things are on the right track and my family will continue to pray and be thankful of God's answer to everyones prayers and Hanna comes out like the shining star she is... She seems to be one special person...
Have a great and restful weekend!!!
Everyone here at OGF makes these things easier to go through with the support given to one another...


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I Just Wanted To Add My Prayers And Well Wishes To You All, Along With The Many Of The Other Ogf Members. You Have A Major Support Group Here. Keep Your Chin Up And Stay Strong. Linda


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Marcia, I am posting for Lynda and I.
We hope that everyone in your family had a good nights sleep last night and a better day today.  
We ended our day yesterday praying together for your family. It really is a help in times of struggle to know that others care and are praying. I remember very well when Lynda was in quarantine in Timken Mercy hospital in Canton and her specialists didn't expect her to live. Times like these can bring people closer together. 
Tell Hanna that her OGF friends are praying for her.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

*I AM THERE

Do you need Me?
I am there.
You cannot see Me, yet I am the light you see by.
You cannot hear Me, yet I speak through your voice.
You cannot feel Me, yet I am the power at work in your hands.
I am at work, Through you do not understand My ways.
I am at work, Though you do not recognize My works.
I am not strange visions. I am not mysteries.
Only in absolute stillness, beyond self, can you know Me as I am, and then as a feeling and a faith.
Yes I am there. Yet I hear. Yet I answer.
When you need Me, I am there.
Even in your fears, I am there.
Even in your pain, I am there.
I am there when you pray and when you do not pray.
I am in you and you are in Me.
Only in your mind can you feel separate from Me, for only in your mind are the Mists of "yours" and "mine".
Yet only with your mind can you know Me and experience Me.
Empty your heart of empty fears.
When you get yourself out of the way. I am there.
You can of yourself do nothing, But I can do all,
And I am in all.
Though you may not see the good, good is there, for I am there.
I am there because I have to be, because I am.
Only in me does the world have meaning, only out of Me does the world take form, only because of Me does the world go forward.
I am the law on which the movement of the stars and the growth of living cells are founded.
I am the Love that is the Law's fulfilling.
I am assurance.
I am peace.
I am oneness.
I am the Law that you can live by.
I am the love that you can cling to.
I am your assurance.
I am your Peace.
I am one with you.
I am.
Though you fail to find Me I do not fail you.
Though your faith in Me is unsure, My faith in you never wavers, because I know you, because I love you.
Beloved, I am there.
*​
by: James Dillet Freeman


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> Tell Hanna that her OGF friends are praying for her.


Jim, 
Hanna has read every single one of these replies and just cant get over the fact that so many people here on OGF are praying for her. I've heard her share this with many of her friends too. 
Thanks to all,
Marcia


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the great news thus far with us. I am sure it is a huge relief having Hanna home again in the comfort of your own surroundings. I can tell you are extremely proud of her as well you should be. She sounds like a terrific young girl with maturity beyond her years because of the things she has had to go through. I am sure her faith and strength are an inspiration to many around her.

Rest assured that everyone here is continuing the prayers for good news today as well.

Once again thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

The results we receive at the doctors office today will either bring a DEEP sigh of relief, or well, okay... I'm just not even ready to go down that other road....
Hanna continues to be deeply touched by your display of compassion and really wanted me to thank each and every one of you for your prayers and encouraging words....
Our appointment is at 1:45 today....gotta stay strong.....


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Reel Lady said:


> gotta stay strong.....


 Amen to that!


----------



## BigG (Apr 19, 2005)

Hanna and your family are in my prayers, GOD BLESS.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> The results we receive at the doctors office today will either bring a DEEP sigh of relief, or well, okay... I'm just not even ready to go down that other road....


I am hopeful that all our prayers will be answered today...
As a parent who has never went thru what you and Rob are now I can only imagine the sorrow and heartache... GOD BLESS


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I'll tell ya... the time between Hanna's surgery date (4/27/05 and today has seemed like a million eternities. I really did a great job at remaining calm, well, at least I did on the outside. But, on the inside it was absolutely gut wrenching... and that is putting it mildly. 
For the most part, I was able to contain my tears, although last night and this morning I seemed to be fighting a losing battle. As this doctors appointment grew closer in time, I realized how with just a couple of words, that this doctor had the ability to change the direction of our lives. 
Here is the news.... and yes everyone... it is GOOD news. 
It seems that Hanna had/has whats called "Bilateral Massive Ovarian Edema". An extremely uncommon condition, but even more so because both of her ovaries are/were afflicted.
Her Androgen level is elevated. Her thyroid came back normal. Still waiting on the Progesterone results and the Testosterone levels are within normal range. 
At this point, they are planning on giving her remaining ovary a good long rest through hormonal therapy. 
She will have to get frequent ultrasounds to check the condition of her remaining ovary as it is enlarged and has the same appearance as the one that they just removed. 
Whether it will stay the way it is, or decide to grow is anyones guess. 
Our next step is developing a plan to deal with the possibility of losing the ovary, or for starters just making sure that it contains healthy eggs. 
I plan on making her an appointment with a pediatric endocrinologist for some further testing. It should be ruled out that this problem is not just a symptom of something bigger going. 
I will tell you, that after facing the fear of losing my daughter for the last 5 days, it seems that anything else that is thrown my way is just a walk in the park. 
Now on to the mushy stuff....I/we are just so incredibly touched by your compassion. I still sit here and just think to myself... "Wow"... I mean... Some of you I've had the pleasure to meet face to face, while to most others I am nothing more to you than the name "Reel Lady"... 
Yet I want *all  * of you to know how deeply touched we were by your displays of compassion through your kind gestures, reassuring words and prayers. 
I feel so blessed to be a part of this OGF family. Like they say... Strength comes in numbers... and you were definitely there to support us at a time when we really needed it, and I just couldnt be any more thankful to have all of you on our side. 
Marcia........








Hanna with her new nephew Dylan


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Well Marcia, I can honestly say that I do know how you feel, the worry and all. I'm glad things are working out for you guys, and especially your daughter, and hope the news continues to be positive.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i am relieved to hear the news!


----------



## fishsticks (Apr 12, 2004)

i havent been on here in a while, i know how you feel when you find out something that shocking is happening to you. so im happy that things are starting to look up for hanna.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

> Yet I want all of you to know how deeply touched we were by your displays of compassion through your kind gestures, reassuring words and prayers


marcia, that was God working through us to help ease your pain and to give you strength.


bill


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

That is simply great news!!! 
I and my family will continue to pray that the test results
comeback as shining as Hanna's face above...
OGF's extended family is awesome for sure...
All the best to Hanna and family...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

After pointing out that our prayers would have been answered whether the news was good or bad; I am SO happy that they've apparently been answered in the affirmative...waiting on the next Dr.'s answers will be much easier.
Lynda and I are very happy for Hanna and you guys(Marcia & Rob & Zach).  

You guys take care, and may God continue to bless you.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats great news Marcia !! 

T


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Great News!! Hope it just keeps getting better for all of you!

Gene


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is really great news for Hanna! I know as you stated the risk to her other ovary is not gone at this point but at least the doctors seem to have a good understanding of what is going on and the best news for you to hear was that it was not a sign of something bigger and worse going on inside her. That had to be a huge relief! I am sure you could not help but think of the cancer risk until that news came out. I hope she is able to keep the other ovary intact but even if not it sounds like Hanna is an extremely strong and spiritual girl and so I feel she will cope very well.

By the way, that is a great picture of her and the nephew.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Great.....I can't imagine your stress over all this. I'm glad things are working out okay.


----------



## BigJohn (Apr 14, 2004)

That is really great news and a definite answer to our prayers. I think we all share in your sense of relief. I know I have been watching this thread in great anticipation of the results. We will keep praying for you and Hanna. Sounds like she is a really great girl and I'm sure God has many great things in store for her in the future. 

You know, this is what I like best about this site, and what sets it apart from some of the others out there. We all have our differences in opinions and share lots of information, but where the rubber meets the road, everyone seems to care so much, even though many of us don't know each other personally. I know I take comfort in the fact that if I were in the same situation, everyone would rally around me as well.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Marcia and Hanna,

That is great news to hear.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Hope the news continues to be good!!

Joel


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for the update Marcia, Glad to hear of good news!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I am glad to hear the good news!


----------

